# Chokes for coyote hunting



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

What size choke would be best for longer shots (40-50+ yards) with my 12 guage with 04 buckshot? All my shots should be within 50 yards but there may be a shot or two where they get out to 60 yards. I heard people say full or extra full. Is there any other one that would work well out to these distances, and will the full or extra full even be good for long shots like that? I just don't want to go out and start blasting and not have a single pellet hit the coyote and have one more smart one in the woods.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I could be wrong and I am certainly not an expert, but I did call Mossberg and ask them a very similar question. They indicated not to use anything tighter than MOD for slugs and I think they said the same for BUCK.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i know you can buy buckshot chokes but i don't know who makes them
:sniper:


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I've always heard not to go more than a modified choke with shot bigger than BB. I was told it squeezes the shot to much and tends to make it less accurate cause it spreads the shot out more. But the best way to find out is to take out some cardboard and shoot it at 40-50 yards and see what choke does best for you.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ooo, good thing I didn't go for the extra full or full chokes. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Just got the Hunt Smart catalog the other day and saw a coyote choke and remembered this thread. 
Here's the web link
http://www.huntsmart.com/index.cfm/fuse ... 3447/pos/7
Hope it helps some.
:sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

**** a nator said:


> Just got the Hunt Smart catalog the other day and saw a coyote choke and remembered this thread.
> Here's the web link
> http://www.huntsmart.com/index.cfm/fuse ... 3447/pos/7
> Hope it helps some.
> :sniper:


I don't think those are for buck shot. I think those are for smaller shot sizes.


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, those choke tubes are designed to be used with larger steel/tungsten and lead shot sizes. They also keep an extremely tight pattern to about 60 yards. I use this choke in two of my shotguns right now. It's great for shooting #4 buck at coyotes and devistating with tungsten T's for pass-shooting snows when they are flying high.


----------

